
Theorists Debate How ‘Neutral’ Evolution Really Is - digital55
https://www.quantamagazine.org/neutral-theory-of-evolution-challenged-by-evidence-for-dna-selection-20181108/
======
gcb0
theorists who want to focus on a pedantic semantic point.

